
Open source visualiser for Apache TinkerPop's Gremlin supported graph databases - rrmerugu
https://github.com/invanalabs/graph-explorer
======
rrmerugu
Bring your graph database, explore your data graph with interactive visualiser
and query console.

Features and demo video here
[https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6686923...](https://www.linkedin.com/feed/update/urn:li:activity:6686923977362808832/)

Demo link here: [http://graph-explorer.herokuapp.com/](http://graph-
explorer.herokuapp.com/)

